# Head Chef, Chefs and Front of house required in Xiamen, China



## ChefAzra

*Fun Culinary Careers with a western Exec Chef*
Head Chef, Chefs and Front of house staff for an english bar and a new asian fusion, new modern, drink (mixology) and entertainment venue with a western executive chef venue operator.

2 venues. Which do you suit?

Intermediate English a strong advantage. Kitchen not needed so much.

Skills can be taught. Personalities cannot.

Were looking for staff who want to learn and be the best with mixology on signature cocktails and juices not seen in Xiamen.

Find the fun in food executed with the assistance of the celebrity western chef.

We hire personality for front of house. We hire dedication to wanting to learn in the kitchen. Can do attitudes only need apply!

Happy and aspiring/inspiring people.

No egos or sad faces required!

When quiet no job is to hard or strange. We maintain our work place like its our own.

Were creating a family. The first successful applicants with the aptitude and who show desire to be the best will be promoted fast and paid accordingly.

Full-time, part-time, casual all available.

Salaries grow with dedication and skills in learning

Great Jobs offered to those who want a future and a life with a team spirit!


----------



## rbrad

Are you looking for expats or just local?


----------



## ChefAzra

rbrad said:


> Are you looking for expats or just local?


Local


----------

